# Limited Time Offer: Free Forum Space for Martial Arts Schools.



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 8, 2006)

As you may be aware, MartialTalk offers a forum hosting service. For the duration of this month, March 2006, we are giving away up to -5- hosted forums to qualifying schools.

What you get:
Full waiver on the annual hosting fee for life. If you wish to customize/expand you pay the normal nominal rates.

What's the catch?
A simple one. You need to link back to us and tell your members where to find your new forum. 

The full details on the hosted forum plan is available at http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=10658

If you are interested, please contact me for more information.

Thank you.


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 8, 2006)

Sure Bob you can always link my new website to MT Ok 
Terry


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 9, 2006)

Bob - what is a 'qualifying school'?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 9, 2006)

A qualifying school is basically one that is an active school, and a positive martial influence.  I'm looking for actual schools for this offer, not a club, or training group. Also, we want to check out their website, get a feel for who they are and make sure that we're compatible.


----------



## Makalakumu (Mar 9, 2006)

Bob

Do we need to have a website in order to qualify.  Our website is still in the works.

John


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 9, 2006)

It's preferable, but not a firm requirement. It's more so we can get a feel for who the school is, how they think, etc.


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 9, 2006)

Interesting. We're a school but we use an affiliate's location and we use geocities to save money, so I guess we don't qualify.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 9, 2006)

So you're saying you're just a club then?


----------



## Matt (Mar 9, 2006)

How about us?

http://www.capecodmartialarts.com


Matt


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 9, 2006)

Matt said:
			
		

> How about us?
> 
> http://www.capecodmartialarts.com
> 
> ...


Shoot me a PM with a brief description, title for the forum, and the URL again and I'll set you up


----------



## Makalakumu (Mar 10, 2006)

Bob

It would help if you would define school with some criteria.  

I would consider my dojang to be a "school".  I rent space, I have regular students, I have dependable classes and I have a well thought out curriculum.  A strike against me is that I don't belong to any organized federation, so I'm not sure if I would qualify.  

I would really like to host a forum for my students though and this deal sounds great.  When my website is finished, you can bet MT will be linked to it.

John


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 10, 2006)

School, for the most part here, is defined as you said. Designated space, regular students (preferably more than say 5), regular classes.  Org. membership isn't a requirement as I know of many good schools with no affiliations.

A club, in this definition would be a group of folks who get together in a borrowed back room, a back yard, a garage, or similar. 

Some other things: Do you have a phone book ad, a school number that is answered professionally (not "Yeah?" as I got once. lol)

Shoot me the name and a description and I'll set it up for you.


----------

